# Pleasant suprise: A government promise... Kept!



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

We hope anyway. Road User Charges are going for EVs as promised by the MP Dr Nick Smith - an electric Getz owner too coincidently, although they were supposed to happen this month. I was hoping the new government weren't going to simply forget about it seeing it was promised _before _the election. They haven't - but it's not happening for another 3 months which annoys me. Even though I don't have an EV.

This is good news for EV owners and converters and will _hopefully _encourage EV uptake, even if rising fuel costs don't.

The down side is that it's still some time away and they're only being removed for 4 years which isn't a long time when you look back. At my age life seems to fly by. Cough cough. 

Here's the article: http://www.voxy.co.nz/politics/joyce-electric-vehicles-be-ruc-exempt/5/16412

Still got some time to wait (EV owners/converters would be used to delays surely?). Still, by late next year we might have the MiEV available with luck.


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

We certainly have Nick Smith to thank for that. He was amazed that EVs attracted RUCs when told about it by the Nelson EV Club. He vowed to do something about it and he has followed through with his promise. I remember a few naysayers at the time of the election bagging the idea as buying votes. I think it is more about Nick actually trying to do something constructive for the country.


----------

